# What muscle groups to work each day?



## Crosta (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi,
I have heard different things latley and had a work out plan from an old school body builder and is..
day 1 chest and tri
day 2 back and bi
day 3 shoulder and legs
day off 
then repeat.
Is this is a very beneficial way to work out or is there a better approach to going at this?
Im going to be starting a cycle in a month also for a bulking cycle and was wondering if I should change up my work out when im on juice.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its simple with 1000 answers... mine is
EOD rotate Mon-upper body-
               Wed-Legs
               Fri-squats and/or smith machine for an all over beating.
Just rotate your muscle groups.(the next week might do it backwards)Flex and hold for a second at top of ea. rep.
Make the muscle unsed be used and grow.

Im obviously not competing or going for the gold here,In fact my regimen has no discipline besides going and focusing on what im doing until im exhausted.
It Works.


----------



## frostdaddy (Dec 8, 2005)

i'd say you struck gold by looking at your avatar, congrats!


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

frostdaddy said:
			
		

> i'd say you struck gold by looking at your avatar, congrats!


Thank you.and...welcome to AnaSci.


----------



## heavy (Dec 9, 2005)

Crosta said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have heard different things latley and had a work out plan from an old school body builder and is..
> day 1 chest and tri
> day 2 back and bi
> ...



Seperate your shoulder and leg day. You cant work both with intensity on the same day.


----------



## Crosta (Dec 9, 2005)

*Whats too much exercise?*

Is four exercies for each muscle a good amount or should It be less?  I always figured the more the better until I read that you can over do it.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 9, 2005)

Crosta said:
			
		

> Is four exercies for each muscle a good amount or should It be less?  I always figured the more the better until I read that you can over do it.



Its really a balancing and adjusting act, bro.  You won't know what is too much until you try it and mark your progress.  Here's a good system:

1) write down everything you lift in a workout log
2) add 5 to 10 pounds (less on something small like bis) each week to each lift
3) now monitor your progress.  If your strength is increasing, its working.  If you are not improving then you need to adjust the regimen.
4) as long as you are spending your very last dime in energy on your lifts (getting that last motherfucking rep!) then the most common reason for not improving is first diet and second over-training.  So make those adjustments.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 9, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Seperate your shoulder and leg day. You cant work both with intensity on the same day.



yep...legs deserve their own day......

and give each body part at least 6-7 rest before training it again.


----------



## dump truck (Dec 9, 2005)

I have made the changes that I think would suit you.


I have heard different things latley and had a work out plan from an old school body builder and is..
day 1 chest and tri  - Yes 
day 2 back and bi     - shoulders and hammies
day 3 shoulder and legs - rest
Day 4                         Back
Day 5                          Quads and calves
Day 6                           Bi's
then repeat.
Is this is a very beneficial way to work out or is there a better approach to going at this?
Im going to be starting a cycle in a month also for a bulking cycle and was wondering if I should change up my work out when im on juice.[/QUOT


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

*..your dick and pussy(i mean your giblet & moistened fold*

Sex is the best damn cardio and musclework you can give yourself.
If you can mange to get in a sweaty session3-5 times a week,you just doubled your workout routine.
I can go into the bathroom after Cara and I finish and hell, I'll be PUMPED like I just got off 30 minute dumbell flys on the bench


----------



## Crosta (Dec 9, 2005)

dumptruck,
you seperated it out my old exercises alot.  Im not too sure what to do for each work out with legs.  I normally just did 4 sets of squas, then leg raises, leg curls, then calfs.  Can you possibly modify this so I know exactly what to work on those days that you gave me? Or anyone else who has a good work out for legs in the order of his work out plan.
thanks bro


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

i learned a lot by just watching in the gym what the big guys were doing.
Lifting iron can be viewed as a science if you think theres that much too it,but there's not.Lifting iron is not a science,just get in the gym watch and soon you'll get ideas. Just start lifting and rotate your groups and the increase in wieght will come.after a good routine is started make it a point to inrease weight after ea set 5-10 Lbs and rep to failure...


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 9, 2005)

I prefer this routine.

Monday -Chest and upper back
Tuesday - Legs
Wednesday - Off 
Thursday - Shoulders and lower back
Friday - Bi's and Tri's
Weekend - sex for cardio

The first routine you posted would have you overtraining. Overtraining not only results from too much volume per workout (ie. too many sets), but can also result from too much frequency. You grow when you rest (and eat), not while you are working out.


----------



## Crosta (Dec 10, 2005)

Can you work out more when you are on a cycle?  Or keep it the same throughout?


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 10, 2005)

Crosta said:
			
		

> Can you work out more when you are on a cycle?  Or keep it the same throughout?



I always work out more when im on...my body can recover quicker...but you really need to see how your body feels...its different for different people.  You dont want to hurt yourself by lifting like a madman becuase you are on and feel like you can do anything.


----------



## tee (Dec 10, 2005)

Crosta said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have heard different things latley and had a work out plan from an old school body builder and is..
> day 1 chest and tri
> day 2 back and bi
> ...




Thats one of the splits I use. I always try to change it up every few months though so my body doesnt get use to it. As far as the days off part, I just hit the gym whenever I can. Sometimes thats only 3 times a week, other weeks its 4 times.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 10, 2005)

Crosta said:
			
		

> Can you work out more when you are on a cycle?  Or keep it the same throughout?


There is a theory that you can work out more on cycle, but there is a couple of things you should be aware of. Overtraining is a neurological response to the stress of working out. In other words, it is not your muscles being tired, it is your nervous system being tired. The danger of that is you don't notice it like you do normal muscle tiredness or sleep deprivation, so the effects are cumulative until your body stops responding and can even develop problems like immune deficiencies or chronic fatigue syndrome.
The next problem is that working out causes micro tears in your muscle cells. The body adapts by healing and causing those cells to grow in response to future load trauma. Those tears are the equivelent of a deep tear on your skin that develops a scab. If you keep tearing the scab off, the tear never heals. Working out too frequently, even when you don't FEEL it, is like continually tearing that scab off.

You grow when you rest, not when you train.


----------



## tee (Dec 10, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> There is a theory that you can work out more on cycle, but there is a couple of things you should be aware of. Overtraining is a neurological response to the stress of working out. In other words, it is not your muscles being tired, it is your nervous system being tired. The danger of that is you don't notice it like you do normal muscle tiredness or sleep deprivation, so the effects are cumulative until your body stops responding and can even develop problems like immune deficiencies or chronic fatigue syndrome.
> The next problem is that working out causes micro tears in your muscle cells. The body adapts by healing and causing those cells to grow in response to future load trauma. Those tears are the equivelent of a deep tear on your skin that develops a scab. If you keep tearing the scab off, the tear never heals. Working out too frequently, even when you don't FEEL it, is like continually tearing that scab off.
> 
> You grow when you rest, not when you train.



Nice analogy DR. I wish I wasnt eating breakfast while reading it though


----------



## jsr2188 (Jan 3, 2006)

So say I did chest and tris on monday, I shouldn't do them again on wednesday i should wait longer?


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 3, 2006)

It all depends on your body responds.  I work them twice a week, and then a day on the weekend a very, very light workout.


----------



## Clint1 (Jan 3, 2006)

For me i work each body part once a week and on the 8th day i take off. Then repeat the routine. I gain reps or poundage from week to week, i think this is a good indicator. If you aren't gaining  strength from one workout to the next, i consider this overtraining. Even with giving my body parts a week rest before working them again, sometimes i don't make gains on a lift, then the following week i won't work that bodypart. I have found that the extra rest on an over worked muscle group will give me really good results when i work that bodypart again. For my deadlifts 2 weeks ago i had a hard time w/265 for ten reps. I did dls again yesterdayw/275 for an easy ten reps, the i put on 315 for an good 6 reps. This is how my body responds and the extra rest does wonders for the overtrained muscle group.  Clint


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 3, 2006)

I've tried damn near every single routine out there and I've found that the chest/tris, back/bis, shoulders, legs split works the best for me.  Texas is right.  It really depends on your body.  I have trouble finding steady workout partners because I can't keep doing the same routine for very long.  Just keep trying until you find something that best fits you.


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 3, 2006)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> So say I did chest and tris on monday, I shouldn't do them again on wednesday i should wait longer?


I wouldn't work them til the next Monday, Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Jan 4, 2006)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I wouldn't work them til the next Monday, Sunday at the earliest.


hey dr - i had sex three times yesterday, should i wait another day or should i hit again tonight???!!!


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 4, 2006)

jabo1jabo1 said:
			
		

> hey dr - i had sex three times yesterday, should i wait another day or should i hit again tonight???!!!


Aerobics is a totally different subject. Hit it again tonight.


----------



## Crosta (Jan 11, 2006)

*Leg Workout*

I wasnt too big into legs until recently, I usually do
4 sets squats
3 sets leg curls
3 sets leg extensions
and calfs

Does anyone have a better work out plan or a better idea of how many reps, sets, and what work outs they do for legs.


----------



## Zaven (Jan 11, 2006)

jabo1jabo1 said:
			
		

> hey dr - i had sex three times yesterday, should i wait another day or should i hit again tonight???!!!


If the tendonitis is too intense I'd wait another day or two, but that's just me....


----------

